# KOOPERATIVE Spiele



## Xixeria (20. Juli 2015)

Hey All,

Suche *PC  COOP*  Spiele wo man gegen menschliche Gegner kämpft und nicht gegen Zombies.

L4D2, Dead Island und so sind damit ausgeschlossen.

Genre: FPS

Was Ich kenne:

Tom Clancy's Rainbow Six Vegas 2
Tom Clancy's Splinter Cell: Conviction
Tom Clancy's Splinter Cell: Blacklist
SaintsRow 
ArmA
Dayz


Soll unter DX10.1 laufen mit Win8.1.

Danke.


----------



## NichtDominik (20. Juli 2015)

Army of Two, Gears of War 3, Halo 3.


----------



## Bunny_Joe (21. Juli 2015)

COOP Spiele gegen Menschen?

Also Multiplayer Games oder wie?


----------



## NichtDominik (21. Juli 2015)

Nein gegen zombies natürlich. Gegen was sonst?


----------



## Robonator (21. Juli 2015)

Ich denke er meint damit eher menschliche Gegner. Also sowas wie z.B. in Ghost Recon und sowas^^



> Army of Two, Gears of War 3, Halo 3.


Schön das der TE von *PC* Spielen redet und nicht von Konsolenspielen. 

Aber mal @TE: Was kennst du denn schon? Eine Liste mit allen Spielen ist lang, daher wären genauere Infos wie z.B. Genre etc mal ganz gut.


----------



## NichtDominik (21. Juli 2015)

Soll er sich halt ne konsole kaufen dann ist das problem gelöst und er kann sich die spiele kaufen die ich ihm empfohlen habe!!!!1111


----------



## Rurdo (21. Juli 2015)

NichtDominik schrieb:


> Soll er sich halt ne konsole kaufen dann ist das problem gelöst und er kann sich die spiele kaufen die ich ihm empfohlen habe!!!!1111






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cinnayum (21. Juli 2015)

Borderlands 1, 2, TPS

Für den ersten Teil ist bissl .ini-Gefrickel nötig, damit der vsync hat. Der beste Teil ist der 2.

Gegner sind allerlei Getier und etwas schräge Menschen. Aber keine Zombies.


----------



## belle (21. Juli 2015)

Borderlands 2 mit allen (genialen) Story-DLCs ist eines der besten Koop-Spiele am PC überhaupt, davon abgesehen auch umfangreiche DLCs. Die Multiplayer Modi von MassEffect 3 und DA: Inquisition könnte man noch erwähnen, sind aber Geschmackssache.


----------



## Xixeria (21. Juli 2015)

Robonator schrieb:


> Ich denke er meint damit eher menschliche Gegner. Also sowas wie z.B. in Ghost Recon und sowas^^
> 
> 
> Schön das der TE von *PC* Spielen redet und nicht von Konsolenspielen.
> ...



Hey,

Ja Du hast es richtig erfasst. 
Also was ich schon kenne ist:

Tom Clancy's Rainbow Six Vegas 2
Tom Clancy's Splinter Cell: Conviction
Tom Clancy's Splinter Cell: Blacklist
SaintsRow 
ArmA
Dayz

Ja was mir grad eingefallen ist. 

Sonst FPS. 

Danke. 




NichtDominik schrieb:


> Soll er sich halt ne konsole kaufen dann ist das problem gelöst und er kann sich die spiele kaufen die ich ihm empfohlen habe!!!!1111



Nein, wird nicht gekauft, sonst danke.




Cinnayum schrieb:


> Borderlands 1, 2, TPS
> 
> Für den ersten Teil ist bissl .ini-Gefrickel nötig, damit der vsync hat. Der beste Teil ist der 2.
> 
> Gegner sind allerlei Getier und etwas schräge Menschen. Aber keine Zombies.



Boderlands hatte ich auch schon durch. 
Danke





belle schrieb:


> Borderlands 2 mit allen (genialen) Story-DLCs ist eines der besten Koop-Spiele am PC überhaupt, davon abgesehen auch umfangreiche DLCs. Die Multiplayer Modi von MassEffect 3 und DA: Inquisition könnte man noch erwähnen, sind aber Geschmackssache.



Danke dir auch, BL hab ich schon, Mass ist nicht so meins.


----------



## belle (21. Juli 2015)

Xixeria schrieb:


> BL hab ich schon



Teil 2 einmal durch oder wie ich mit einem Char ausgelevelt? 
SaintsRow (vor allem Teil3) ist auch noch eine gute Idee, aber da du das schon kennst, geht mir langsam der Latein aus. Es könnte höchstens sein, dass es für manche Games noch Mods für Koop gibt, aber da wäre mir erstmal nichts bekannt. Das eher unbeliebte Call of Juarez: The Cartel hat noch einen 3er Koop. Das ist zwar nur Durchschnitt, aber wenn man es günstig erwirbt, taugt es auf jeden Fall (zwingend im Koop zocken, ist die einzigste Stärke des Games).

EDIT
Ist vielleicht nicht dein Genre, aber Tropico 5 bietet nun auch einen Multiplayer...


----------



## TemplateR (21. Juli 2015)

Du listest das Zombie-Spiel "DayZ" unter "Was ich kenne" auf, obwohl du keine Zombie-Spiele haben möchtest? Was denn nun?


----------



## Xixeria (21. Juli 2015)

TemplateR schrieb:


> Du listest das Zombie-Spiel "DayZ" unter "Was ich kenne" auf, obwohl du keine Zombie-Spiele haben möchtest? Was denn nun?



Na ja, das liegt noch an der Grenze. Aba wenn ich mich richtig ausdrücke, dann hast Du natürlich recht. 




belle schrieb:


> Teil 2 einmal durch oder wie ich mit einem Char ausgelevelt?
> SaintsRow (vor allem Teil3) ist auch noch eine gute Idee, aber da du das schon kennst, geht mir langsam der Latein aus. Es könnte höchstens sein, dass es für manche Games noch Mods für Koop gibt, aber da wäre mir erstmal nichts bekannt. Das eher unbeliebte Call of Juarez: The Cartel hat noch einen 3er Koop. Das ist zwar nur Durchschnitt, aber wenn man es günstig erwirbt, taugt es auf jeden Fall (zwingend im Koop zocken, ist die einzigste Stärke des Games).
> 
> EDIT
> Ist vielleicht nicht dein Genre, aber Tropico 5 bietet nun auch einen Multiplayer...



CoJ: TC hmm mal schauen. 

SaintsRow hama schon alle.


----------



## NerdFlanders (22. Juli 2015)

Ansonsten noch das alt ehrwürdige SWAT4


----------

